# Brand new F250 Squatting TOO much



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Just bought a brand new F250

Anyone have a newer one and can post a picture of what their backleaf spring setup looks like please

My trucks squats like there is no tomorrow even with an empty trailer. It is worse than my 1500. 

It's apparently even supposed to have the camper package which gets you a better suspension.

Somethings up. Thanks for your help


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

New longer leaf spring......softer ride.....dog downs with a little bit of weight. I also have camper package,u can tell by the sway bar plus I have the auxiliary spring pack

I also have air bags


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My F250 squats pretty good with an atv in the bed and a loaded double atv trailer. My 2004 Dodge 2500 barely noticed the same load. Oh well.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Time for air bags!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I've noticed that the Fords I have owned squat easily but they seem to squat to the same point, regardless of the load. I replaced the 2" block in the rear with a 4" block so now a load levels the truck. Seemed to work!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What yr you talking about?
My 08 dosen't have a problem.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1636502 said:


> What yr you talking about?
> My 08 dosen't have a problem.


U shredding your money again?

2011 and newer.


----------



## broke down (Oct 23, 2011)

Yep, bought a new 12 this winter and same thing. Took the set up out of my 97 and put in the new truck and it makes the truck look like I have 4,000 lbs in the back when I don't think the 97 squatted at all. Like others said I am looking at a 4 inch blocks for the rear or air bags. It does ride a whole lot smoother though guess that's the trade off, but to me it's annoying as hell.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I guess it's normal and I guess I'm off to get some airbags


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1636511 said:


> U shredding your money again?
> 
> 2011 and newer.


Headed to Cali,they have a shortage of grass now


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Stop in Chicago, they are getting ready to legalize


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

grandview;1636502 said:


> What yr you talking about?
> My 08 dosen't have a problem.


Do not let Grandview fool you. He lifted the back of his truck up with the trailer jack!


----------

